# Golden Creek Catahoulas Yard  ***added video of DIxie, Deuce  and Ace Baying***



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 31, 2009)

Just a few of my dogs , Check them out and let me know what you think .


----------



## Baypen Bubba (Apr 1, 2009)

great looking dogs .just got back from uncle earls .placed 3rd in the old&young 2nd in best of best close but no cigar.brian hunter pups he sold to wayne d were awsome 1st&3rd in puppie bay


----------



## Baypen Bubba (Apr 1, 2009)

*just got back from uncle earls hog dog trials*

bigest crowd ever over 1000 dogs unbelivible next hog bay at fort bayou ranch may 9th will try to post pics 
	
	



```
[QUOTE][QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
```


----------



## Baypen Bubba (Apr 1, 2009)

*just got back from uncle earls hog dog trials*

bigest crowd ever over 1000 dogs unbelivible next hog bay at fort bayou ranch may 9th will try to post pics 
	
	



```
[QUOTE][QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
```


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 1, 2009)

Great action picture.  I wish I could have gone. I need to have Benson at those  Bays. I am going to abbeville, Ga on the May 9th. I may try and  come down to your next Bay. I have three pups out of Benson that are going to be great dogs as well.   I know Brians dogs are good.


----------



## hoghunter81 (Apr 1, 2009)

You need to let me get that female you got back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need a good pen dog.


----------



## madrabbit (Apr 2, 2009)

how have the wood bottom pens work for you?  was thinking about putting my beagles on an elevated pen.....just wasnt sure about the wood not getting clean enough.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Apr 2, 2009)

Fine dogs  see u in abbeville


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 2, 2009)

*pens*

I would prefer concrete but they work well. Pups seem to make it worse bcause they want to walk through the crap and paint the floors with it . Pressure washer helps with that but a regular pressure nozzle works good enough. It helps keep pups healthy I believe. 




madrabbit said:


> how have the wood bottom pens work for you?  was thinking about putting my beagles on an elevated pen.....just wasnt sure about the wood not getting clean enough.


----------



## Baypen Bubba (Apr 2, 2009)

*pictures from uncle earls*

go to fortbayouranch.com just posted about 100 pics this morning


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is some video of a few of my 6 and 7 mo old pups baying on a bigger boar for the first time. He is alot rougher on them than the starter pig I use. By the time I started videoing they had already caught out on him a couple of times and he was getting tired and hot as was the pups.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4beehhWFHk   Dixie and Duece

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBKMq1TjliU&feature=player_embedded                  Dixie and Duece again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-WGr35FQ4I    Dixie and Ace


----------



## Baypen Bubba (Apr 4, 2009)

good video.  pups look like they are on track. what are your yellow dogs . mine are 5\8bm 3\8catahoula


----------



## hoghunter81 (Apr 4, 2009)

Curtis they are looking good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 4, 2009)

*Bmc*

Female is 7/8 ladner 1/8 Kemmer
Male is Registered 37 %Wetherford Ben Bloodline 
They need to be worked more regular but are getting there



Baypen Bubba said:


> good video.  pups look like they are on track. what are your yellow dogs . mine are 5\8bm 3\8catahoula


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 5, 2009)

The dam that these pups are out of is bred back to Benson. Should have pups alround the first of June. I already have a couple waiting for pups but if she had 10 last litter. Everyone in the last litter have been doing exceptionally well in the baypen.  Sue is the first gyp picture under Benson and Elco.


----------



## Jarred (Apr 9, 2009)

Good looking dogs.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks...


----------



## cyco (Apr 15, 2009)

nice pic of karma you got any videos of her catching yet


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 15, 2009)

*Karma*

No not yet... Taking her out on our next hunt to let her give it a try in the woods... The Fawn BD pup Major is getting huge...gotta cut back on his food or he may pass out before he makes it in on the pig


----------

